# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pse edhe sot edhe kësaj dite ka të tilla ndarje në kishën e Krishtit?...

## Manulaki

Pse vetem per shkak te doktrinave njerezore besimtaret behen armiq te njeri tjetrit?

Kjo gje me mundon shume kur shoh te krishtere qe llomotisin sikur vertet Krishti eshte ndryshe ne kishen e tyre, dhe i ndryshem ne nje kishe tjeter. 

Nderkohe qe ne fe te tjera, nuk ekziston i tille diskutim? A jane kaq egoiste te Krishteret sa te harrojne Krishtin dhe te flasin per veten e tyre.?

----------


## Scaramush

Ju pershendes te gjithve.

Kyqje ne teme, edhe mua me pengon shume kjo dukuri, me se miri kete e spjegon citati ne Shkrimin Shenjt 'Buzet e juaja me nderojne ndersa zemra e juaj eshte larg meje', derisa kujtojm se po i bejme nje ndere fese, e njollosim ate, une mendoje se ketu shihet puna e djallit, ai ja ka mbrri ti largoje njerezit nga qellimi i tyre aq shume sa qe brenda kishave te krijoje perqarje edhe pse te gjithe kane vetem nje burim -Krishtin Jezus-, une ne kete dukuri shohe me te vertet doren e djallit, ndersa shumica prej nesh i bindemi, por natyrisht duke mos e rrealizuar te verteten dhe gjithmon me bindje se po i bejme nje nder Krishtit, duke e harruar mesimin e tij 'Duani njeri tjetrin ashtu siq ju desha une juve'.

Ju pershendes te gjithve.

----------


## Albo

Eshte vullneti i Perendise qe Kisha te jete e ndare ne dege te ndryshme si ajo hardhia qe krijon shume dege por ushqimin e merr nga nje rrenje. Eshte vullnet i Perendise qe njerezit e kesaj bote te flasin gjuhe te ndryshme, pasi vetem ne kete menyre do te duket Madheshtia e Zotit ne Ardhjen e Tij te dyte ne toke per te surgjynosur njehere e mire djallin dhe per te gjykuar te gjithe njerezit e kesaj bote.

Ndasia me e madhe e besimtareve te Zotit buron nga RUAJTJA e PAPREKSHMERISE se FJALES SE ZOTIT. E thene me fjale te tjera ne rradhet e njerezve ka Kisha te vjetra qe mbrojne me fanatizem Doktrinen e tyre fetare, ashtu sic ka edhe kisha te tjera qe predikojne NDRYSHIMIN ne doktrine, per tiu pershtatur realitetit qe jetojne.

Debatet me te medha ne kete fushe jane midis Kishave te Vjetra apostolike sic eshte ajo Orthodokse dhe Katolike, me kishat e reja protestane qe ndjekin nje praktike te re si ne predikim edhe ne adhurim te Zotit. Rasti me i fundit eshte Kisha Anglikane e cila rrezikon nje skizem (ndarje) pasi dega e saj ne SHBA ka vendosur qe te pranoje prifterinjte e shprehur publikisht si homoseksuale dhe te njohi lidhjet midis te njejtit seks ne martese.

Ndryshimi eshte ne botekuptimin e njerezve, ne konservatore dhe liberale, ne ata qe besojne se jane sherbetore te Zotit, dhe ne ata qe besojne se jane Zot te jetes se tyre.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

A keni mendu ndonjehere per pasazhet ku Krishti flet se jo cdo kush qe me therret Zot Zot do te hyjne ne mbreterine e qiejve?

Po pasazhet qe flasin per ate se do te vijne dite qe profeter edhe mesues te rreme do te dalin, qe do te mesojne ne emer te Krishtit?

Po pasazhin ku Shen Pali thote se mallkuar  qofte engjell ai njeri qe ju sjell ungjill tjeter pervec ketij qe une ju dhashe?



Edhe shume pasazhe te tjera ku dmth behet e qarte se te pohuarit e Krishtit me goje nuk te ben ty pjese te tij. Kisha ka qene e vetedijshme, sic behet e qarte ne DHR, qe ne fillimet e saja per herezite edhe ndasite qe do te dilnin nga mesi i saj, *edhe kurre nuk i ka trajtuar ato si dege me te njejten rrenje*!

Kete lloj intepretimi e japin fatkeqsisht ata qe jane indiferente ndaj mesimit hyjnor ose per shkak te paditurise, perteses ose mosdeshires.
Eshte pak a shume si ata te tjeret qe thone se mjafton te besosh ne zot, se besimet e ndryshme jane rrugete ndryshme qe te shpien tek i njejti Zot!


Kisha e krishtere eshte Nje, pra nuk ka shume Kisha...

Une them qe ajo ortodokse eshte e tilla, qe ka rruajtur doktrinat sic jane transmetuar qe nga apostojt.

shendet!

----------


## Manulaki

Pershendetje vella/moter.. Albo

Edhe nje here me inkurajon shume me shkrimin tend dhe me fjalet e tua. Nuk e kisha menduar ndonjehere qe vertet eshte ne vullnetin e Perendise nje gje e tille, dhe kjo jo qe te zihen "te krishteret" por qe te perhapin Fjalen e Tij. Ashtu sic ka shkruar edhe Shen Pavli neFilipianet.1:15-18.

Kuptohet, ne kete shperndarje te fjales, njerezit, si ne rastin e kishes anglikane ne amerike, do bejne dhe turpet e tyre, por ajo qe ka rendesi eshte perhapja e ungjillit, dhe lavderimi i Perendise. (Qe ne rastin e kesaj kishe te caktuar nuk ndodh, por jam e bindur se Perendia ka nje qellim qe e ka lejuar kete gje. Asgje nuk eshte jashte kontrollit te Tij)

Faleminderit edhe njehere.

Seminarist, faleminderit edhe per mendimin tend, nuk eshte ndertues per mua, por gjithesesi te falenderoj per pergjigjen tende.

Pershendetje

----------


## Manulaki

> _Postuar më parë nga Seminarist_ 
> *A keni mendu ndonjehere per pasazhet ku Krishti flet se jo cdo kush qe me therret Zot Zot do te hyjne ne mbreterine e qiejve?
> 
> Po pasazhet qe flasin per ate se do te vijne dite qe profeter edhe mesues te rreme do te dalin, qe do te mesojne ne emer te Krishtit?
> 
> Po pasazhin ku Shen Pali thote se mallkuar  qofte engjell ai njeri qe ju sjell ungjill tjeter pervec ketij qe une ju dhashe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vetem nje pyetje kam, ne shqiperi nuk e njihnim ungjillin. Ate filluam ta njohim keto vitet e fundit. Une personalisht kam lexuar shume jo thjesht mbi nje doktrine te caktuar, por mbi shume doktrina, dhe gjithashtu dhe vete ungjillin. Une nuk e quaj ungjillin doktrine, pasi doktrina eshte dicka tradicionale, dhe tradita nuk eshte ajo qe te con tek ungjilli, por vete ungjilli te con tek ungjilli. Pyetja ime eshte, sa ke lexuar ti, mbi doktrinat e ndryshme, qe ke krijuar keto bindje kaq te thella mbi ortodoksine?
Kjo eshte pyetje pa ndonje qellim te keq, (nuk flasim, dhe kur nuk flasin njerezit nuk kane mundesi te degjojne zerin e tjetrit dhe tonin e zerit, qendrimin..etj) eshte thjesht per mua, te kuptoj arsyet pse ti je kaq "fanatik/e" (me fal per perdorimin e kesaj fjale, nuk mendoj dot per ndonje me te pershtatshme-eshte ne kuptimin kembengules, jo tjeter)

Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

> Kisha e krishtere eshte Nje, pra nuk ka shume Kisha...
> 
> Une them qe ajo ortodokse eshte e tilla, qe ka rruajtur doktrinat sic jane transmetuar qe nga apostojt.
> 
> shendet!


I dashur seminarist, sic i perket ti besimit orthodoks, i perkas edhe une. Te lutem, a mund te me shpjegosh shkurt e qarte, nese une e ti dalim e u themi gjithe njerezve te kesaj bote se ORTHODOKSIA eshte e vetmia Kishe e Shenjte e Krishterimit, po kishat e tjera atehere, ti cfare i konsideron? (nder kishat e tjera kam parasysh ato katolike me 1 miliard besimtare apo ate protestante anglikane qe numeron mbi 100 milion besimtare)

Mos valle keta nuk jane te krishtere dhe nuk i perkasin Krishtit?

----------


## Manulaki

Gjithashtu dua te them, se per mua personalisht kisha ortodokse e qytetit tim, ka nje rol shume te rendesishem ne jeten time te besimit, pasi aty i dhurova per here te pare zemren Zotit, kam ndezur qirinjte, kam bere kryqin, kam puthur ikonat, por kur nuk kuptoja ndonje gje, dhe lexoja ungjillin, dhe ajo gje nuk i pershtatej kuptimit qe une gjeja ne ungjill, nuk e praktikoja. Une nuk mund t'i ve vetes sime nje emer brenda familjes se Krishtit, pervecse e Krishtere. Per momentin shkoj perseri ne kishe ortodokse,(sepse ketu ku jam kishat protestante nuk i pershtaten asaj qe une kam gjetur ne ungjill, intimitetit me Krishtin-gjeja qe me largoi nga kisha ortodokse ne shqiperi) u martova ne Kishe ortodokse, dhe mezi pres te gjej nje godfather sipas zemres se Perendise per vajzen qe ta pagezoj dhe ate.
Me nje gje ama nuk jam dakord fare, me ata te krishtere qe sulmojne te krishteret.(Qofshin ortodokse qe shajne katolike, qofshin katolike qe shajne protestante, qofshin protestante qe shajne ortodokse) Per mendimin tim, eshte nje grindje qe nuk e kuptoj pse besimtaret nuk e kuptojne, qe nuk eshte nga Perendia. Paqja vjen nga Perendia, jo grindja. 
Ne shqiperi, mesimet e para kishtare i mora ne nje nga manastiret e motrave te nene Terezes, kjo gje me dha rastin ta takoja dhe vete nene Terezen. Mora mesime dashurie, ky eshte Perendia, dashuri, paqe, mbrojtje, miresi....jete, pafundesi.
Me pas u hap nje kishe ungjillore ne qytetin tim, dhe derisa u largova, ajo kishe ishte vendi i rritjes sime ne Krishtin. Me pas jetova ne Greqi, ku perseri nje kishe ungjillore i dha buke shpirtit tim ne Krishtin, dhe tani jam kthyer perseri ne nje kishe ortodokse, ku fjala e Perendise, eshte ushqimi i komunitetit, dhe e falenderoj Perendine per kete.
Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

Manulaki, nje prej shume mesimeve qe Jezu Krishti u percolli njerezve me zbritjen e tij ne toke, ishte edhe ndarja e Lajmit te Mire me jo-hebrejte, popujt e kesaj bote qe rrjedhin nga populli i tij i zgjedhur, por nuk jane populli i tij i zgjedhur.

Sic mund ta kuptosh nga pergjigjia qe more nga seminaristi, ai e identifikon besimin ne Zot, Trupin e Jezu Krishtit, vetem me Kishen Orthodhokse. Une me kete nuk jam aspak dakord. Duke qene se jam vete orthodhoks, une e cmoj jashte mase si doktrinen orthodhokse edhe liturgjine misterioze, edhe traditen qe na kane lene eterit e kishes sone. Nga ana tjeter, une e kam te qarte qe Orthodhoksia eshte vetem nje dege e Krishterimit. Secili dege e hardhise jep frutet e  veta, disa japin rush te kuq, disa rush jeshil, disa rrush te zi, por rrenja qe i ushqen eshte e njejte. Njeriu qe shijon keto fruta, nuk mund te thote se njera kokerr rrushi eshte me e embel se tjetra, pasi e njejta toke i ushqeu, i njejti diell i ngrohu, i njejti shi u shuajti etjen. Me shume se nje dallim ne embelsi, kjo eshte nje preference e gjithesecilit.

Une jam besimtar orthodhoks pasi komuniteti orthodhoks eshte komuniteti im, por une jam i Krishtere pasi Krishti eshte Zoti im. Orthodhoksia, katolicizmi, protestanizmi jane rruge te ndryshme qe te nxjerrin ne te njejtin destinacion pasi te treja njohin Jezu Krishtin si Zot dhe te treja adhurojne jeten, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Tij.

Keto ndasi qe lindin nga identiteti institucional e politik i Kishes, nuk jane hyjnore, jane njerezore, te krijuara nga njerezit. Ardhja e dyte e Jezu Krishtit do te bashkoje gjithe te krishteret e kesaj bote se bashku me te zgjedhurit e popullit te Tij dhe kjo do te jete njera prej formave qe Zoti do te shpalosi madheshtine e Tij perpara gjithe njerezimit.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Po Albo, Kisha eshte Nje!

Juve mund te jeni ortodoks (me zemer), por kjo nuk do te thote aspak se ortodoksia duhet te pasqyroje idete e tua se si bota e krishtere duhet te jete. Ne te kundert, une e kam theksuar vazhdimisht, qe jemi ne individidet qe i japim forme besimeve tona nepermjet Kishes.

E verteta eshte e vertete edhe nuk varet as nga deshirat tona, kushtet, aleancat apo mundesite.


Sikur e gjithe bota, me perjashtim te 10 veteve, te dale kunder se vertetes, serish vetem keta te dhjete do ta kene te verteten, pasi ajo nuk percaktohet nga numri.

Madje historikisht ka patur raste kur ortodoksia ka bere minoritetin e botes se krishtere, sic ndodhi me herezine ariane qe perbenin shumicen e mesdheut, perjashto aleksandrine.


Pra qe te mos e zgjas shume ceshtjen ajo qe juve duhet te kini para sysh si baze te cdo gjeje, nese me te vertete je besimtar ortodoks, *eshte qe mos krijosh ti vete nje ortodoksi qe ti pershtatet ideve te tua* (pasi kjo ka qene edhe rrenja e te gjithe herezive te dala nga brenda Kishes), *por me teper te jesh i gatshem qe ti ti ofrohesh Kishes duke e perulur veten te mesosh ate qe ajo thote edhe tia pershtates veten asaj* (perulesi qe ka qene edhe virtuti qe i ka mbajtur shume vete pa rene ne marrina doktrinore)...

kur juve te mberrini kete stad, vetem atehere mund te fillosh nje hulumtim te paster fetar, historik e doktrinor mbi ate se perse Kisha eshte Nje, edhe nuk mund te jene disa Kisha, edhe perse Ortodoksia eshte e ajo e drejta edhe Kisha e vertete.

shendet!

----------


## marcus1

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Seminarist_ 
[B]

E verteta eshte e vertete edhe nuk varet as nga deshirat tona, kushtet, aleancat apo mundesite.


Sikur e gjithe bota, me perjashtim te 10 veteve, te dale kunder se vertetes, serish vetem keta te dhjete do ta kene te verteten, pasi ajo nuk percaktohet nga numri.





Seminarist, cila eshte e verteta, ose me mire kush eshte e verteta?

E verteta nuk eshte nje gje, por eshte vete Krishti. Kush ka Krishtin ka edhe te verteten.

liveintwoplaces

----------


## Seminarist

Pikerisht kjo ka qene gjithnje nje nga pyetjet me me reng, qe sipas pergjigjeve te dhena shihet edhe shkalla e kuptimit mbi ate se cfare edhe kush eshte Krishti!

Cfare do te thote, kush e ka Krishtin?

Sic e dime mire, historikisht konceptin abstrakt te personit individ Krisht e kane pohuar se e kane shume sekte si ato brenda krishterimit, qofte edhe fete te dala fillimisht si herezi kristiane, sic eshte islamizmi, qe nuk eshte vecse nje nderthurrje herezish te krishtera. Te gjithe keto, sipas secilit, pretendojne ta kene Krishtin, duke filluar qe tek Gnostiket (e llahtarshem ne kurriz te doktrines), e duke vazhduar tek te gjithe me dualiste, monofizite, ikonoklaste etj etje etj e deri se fundmi e degjojme edhe nga sekte deri tek ai i David Koreshit ne Amerike.

Une per vete them se dikush nuk mund ta kete Krishtin, dmth nuk mund te jete me Krishtin nqs ky person eshte kundra Trupit edhe mesimit qe Krishti themeloi. Kush nuk ka Birin, nuk ka as Atin, sado qe te lodhen disa se pohuari se u mjafton te besojne Atin, e se su nevojitet Krishti. Po keshtu, kush nuk ka Kishen, Trupin e Krishtit, ky person nuk mund te kete as Krishtin, Kreun e Trupit, Kishes.


Por po ashtu sikunder Apostolli Pavel tha se mosnjohja e ligjit hyjnor nuk e ben definitivisht dikend te keq, pasi ka edhe nga ata qe edhe pse "jashte njohirse te ligjit" veprojne sipas ligjit te vene ne zemrat e tyre, po keshtu edhe pse disa jane "jashte Kishes se Zotit", serisht disa prej ketyre personave, duke ndjekur te miren sikunder ua dikton zemra, jane indirekt pjese e Kishes. Kufijte shpirterore te Kishes nuk perpuqen gjithnje me kufijte fizike.


Prandaj edhe Kisha njeh qe edhe jashte Kishe ka hir, Zoti vepron, por kjo nuk do te thote se jashte Kishe ka te vertete tjeter pervec asaj qe predikon Kisha, por me teper se Zoti ne Hirin e vet meshiron edhe ata persona te cilet per arsye te ndryshme nuk jane pjese reale e Trupit te Zotit.



Kur ne u themi juve se jashte Kishe nuk ka shpetim, kete nuk e themi se neve na behet qejfi, qe disa ose shume jane jashte Kishe, keshtu qe na lezeton kercenimi mbi humbjen e tyre, *sepse po te kishte qene per shenjtoret e Kishes, qe ishin te ashper persa i perket pastertise se doktrines, ata do te kishin deshiruar qe e gjithe njerezia te shpetonin makar edhe si heretike, madje shume prej tyre jane lutur edhe per Djallin qe te shpetoje*, por gjithesesi deshira e tyre e mire nuk do te thote se shpetimi eshte i mundur jashte Kishe.

Kisha eshte Rruga e sigurte neper Shpetim, e Verteta edhe vendi ku marrim Jeten, pasi eshte Trupi i Zotit. Kisha eshte varka e Noahut ku zoti mbron te zgjedhurit e tij neper boten qe shkaterrohet, cfare gjendet jashte kesaj varke, edhe sikur te therrsae per shpetim zor se do ta gjeje ate.


A nuk paralajmeron Krishti, se sa veta do ti thone: po ne profetizuam ne emrin tend; beme kete e ate..., por prape ata do te refuzohen?
Ketu nuk eshte fjala thjesht per ata te krishtere qe nuk zbatojne Vullnetin e Zotit ne jeten e perditeshme, por edhe per ata qe pretendojne te jene te krishtere megjithese ne te vertete jane heretike.

Koncepti se Kishat e ndryshme me emra te ndryshme e doktrina te ndryshme jane ne fund te fundit dege te se njejtes hardhi, nuk eshte fare koncept ortodoks, dmth as i krishtere biblik, ku thuhet qarte se Nje eshte Zoti, Kisha edhe Pagezimi e doktrina. Deget e se njetes hardhi jane dege te se njejtes Kishe te perhapur kudo ne bote.

Se fundi, per ate se kush eshte verteta. A nuk mallkoi Apostoll Pavel te gjithe ata qe do te sillnin Ungjill tjeter ne emer /te se njetit Krisht, pervec Ungjillit qe ai kishte sjelle?

E shihni qe Pali per te matur se kush e Kishte Krishtin nuk ua vinte veshin fjaleve te gojes, se besojme ne nje person te quajtur Krisht, por e maste cdo gje me doktrinen, mesimin hyjnor e apostolik ashtu sikur u transmetua nga Krishti!

----------


## Manulaki

Seminarist, me duket se haroon gjithmone qe kisha eshte e Perendise dhe jo e njeriut. Ku e di ti qe idete qe ti ke mesuar nuk jane aq njerezore sa idete qe kane mesuar gjithe njerezit e tjere ne fete e tjera? Po te lexosh ungjillin (nuk e di a e ke lexuar apo jo, apo vetem ke lexuar libra doktrinore) do te kuptosh se shume gjera ne ortodoksi jane te shtuara nga njerez, ashtu sic jane shtuar nga njerez doktrina ne kisha te tjera.
Kjo qe flet ti, eshte politike njerezore, qe nuk ka lidhje aspak me Fjalen e Perendise. Dhe ishte politika njerezore qe ndau kishen me dysh shekuj perpara, jo Fjala e Perendise. Fjala e Perendise ka mbetur dhe eshte nje.
shendet!

----------


## Scaramush

Ju pershendes te gjithve.

'Pema njihet prej frutave', eshte e kote te themi se jemi te Krishtit derisa veprat tona deshmojne te kunderten.
 kush eshte i Krishtit!? ndoshta ai prifti i cili u akuzua per 120 dhunime??? , apo ndoshta ata qe hodhen bomba ne Afganistan???, 'nese nuk je me mua atehere je kundra meje' . Te verteten me se miri e shofim ne Zbulesen e Shen Gjonit, qfare gjeti Krishti kur u kthye??? e keqja ka vetem nje fytyre, pa marre parasysh se cilit besim i takon. 
C'eshte Krishterimi?-Dhurate, qe pergjigjur nje Hinduse,   te jesh i Krishter nuk do te thote se ke shpetuar, perkundrazi ne e kemi detyren  me te renden ate te 'drites se botes', cila nga fete qe u ceken me larte bejne kete???  atehere guxojme dhe te themi se feja Ortodokse eshte e mire!? jo Katoliket jane te mire!? ... 

Ju pershendes te gjithve.

----------


## marcus1

As kisha katolike nuk eshte me e mira as kisha ortodokse, as ajo protestante. Kisha me e mire eshte Kisha e Krishtit. Cila eshte ajo? Jane te gjithe te zgjedhurit e Tij, te gjithe ata qe besojne ne Krisht qofshin ata ne kishen Katolike, Ortodokse apo Protestante. 

Per nje gje jam i sigurte se Perendia i njeh bijte dhe bijat e Tij, dhe se ata gjenden ne te gjitha dogmat kristiane.



Manulaki, me pelqen shume fryma jote. Eshte fryme paqeje dhe thjeshtesie. Eshte shume mire qe marrin pjese persona si ti ne kete forum. I japin nje ngjyre tjeter forumit.

Pershendetje ne Krisht te gjitheve.

----------


## Manulaki

Liveintwoplaces faleminderit per inkurajimin. Kam lexuar edhe une shkrimet e tua, dhe falenderoj edhe une Perendine per ty.

gjithashtu Seminarist, dua te them dicka, nga menyra sesi flet, mbase jam gabim, jep pershtypjen qe Kisha ben Zotin, dhe qe kisha jep shpetim, nderkohe qe eshte krejt e kunderta, Zoti e ndertoi Kishen, dhe Ai i jep shpetim atij qe e ndjek Ate.

Pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## Seminarist

Te nderuar, 

shpesh te krijohet pershtypja se me disa tipa mbi te gjitha mungon intelektualiteti ne te shprehur, lere me qe te flitet per teologji e kishtari...! Edhe mos e kini kete natyre me te bera lavderime njeri-tjetrit. Intonacioni i gjuhes sime eshte i qellimte, edhe ta dini se une e kam fare te lehte te shkruaj me "miqesisht2 apo "ju pershendes zjarrtazi te gjitheve vellezer e motra" etj etj si keto.


Juve Manulaki une ua kam thene qe me pare se ju mungon qe eshte thelbi i te marrit pjese ne nje diskutim: rrjedha e logjikes per c'ka po flet edhe referenca per gjerat qe permend.

shih:









> _Postuar më parë nga Manulaki_ Seminarist, me duket se haroon gjithmone qe kisha eshte e Perendise dhe jo e njeriut.



1. Nga ku e nxirrni juve kete konkluzion krejtesisht te pabaze?

2. Gabim, pasi Kisha eshte hyjnoro-njerezore, e jo vetem hyjnore, por as vetem njerezore.









> Ku e di ti qe idete qe ti ke mesuar nuk jane aq njerezore sa idete qe kane mesuar gjithe njerezit e tjere ne fete e tjera?



Ketu qendron puna. Une te pakten po i nxjerr pikat e mia.





> Po te lexosh ungjillin (nuk e di a e ke lexuar apo jo, apo vetem ke lexuar libra doktrinore) do te kuptosh se shume gjera ne ortodoksi jane te shtuara nga njerez, ashtu sic jane shtuar nga njerez doktrina ne kisha te tjera.



Manulaki, e sheh tashti menyren e te shprehurit tend?

sidoqe te jete, po i le menjeane komentet personale, por po te them se juve nuk keni mundur te na tregoni deri me tash se cilat qenkan keto doktrina te shtuara nga njerezit ne Kishe?

Kam pershtypjen se ke nje ide konfuze e rremuje mbi krishterimin, jo gje e re kjo nder ata qe jane jashte Kishe, por sidoqofte, provoje e na thuaj pak se cilat qenkan gjerat njerezore, e te shohim e ke gabim apo cfare?







> Kjo qe flet ti, eshte politike njerezore, qe nuk ka lidhje aspak me Fjalen e Perendise. Dhe ishte politika njerezore qe ndau kishen me dysh shekuj perpara, jo Fjala e Perendise. Fjala e Perendise ka mbetur dhe eshte nje.
> shendet!



Edhe nje here Manulaki:

1. E ke shume gabim, pasi nese une jam duke folur per politike njerezore, kjo akuze u shkon drejtperdrejt shenjtoreve, eterve e deri tek apostojt, perfshi Krishtin vete.

2. ti siper ke nje kontradikte te madhe pasi po ti qemohon Kishen e pohon ate me siper, kur thua se politika ndau (cfare ndau...?) Kishen!


Gjithesesi une e kuptoj fare mire boten tuaj, se mese jeni perplasur, c'keni degjuar, edhe pse jane keto reagime, edhe jam gati te ballafaqohem me to.


Opinioni qe dikush ketu shfaq se Kisha eshte permbledhja e atyre qe jane te zgjedhurit e Krishtit, kudo qe te jene keta, edhe sikur te mos kene te bejne fare me njeri-tjetrin, s'eshte Biblik fare...

Kisha ne Bibel eshte vertet vendi i te perzgjedhurve, persa i perket pagezimit, por kjo nuk do te thote se te gjithe te krishteret ishin perfekt, ndryshe dhiata e re as do te ishte nevojitur te shkruhej fare. Kisha, ne Bibel, karakterizohet nga nje doktrine, nje pagezim edhe rrefim i nje zoti, Krishti, edhe ata qe ishin jashte kesaj doktrine shiheshin si heretike. Kisha kishte strukture, te drejtuar nga apostojt...

a nuk e kuptoni se menyra se si ju e diskretitoni strukturen kishtare nuk eshte vecse ne vijim te blasfemive qe edhe muslimanet kepusin duke akuzuar krishterimin per devijim?

Faktikisht, aktivitetet jashte kishtare, si ato rpotestante kane kontribuar shume ne degradimin e perendimit edhe perqafimit te islamit, edhe jam i sigurte sikur edhe eshte thene se muslimanet investuan drejtpersedrejti apo edhe indirekt ne zhvillimin e ideve anti-kishe. (Shihni shkrimin e ASD mbi otomanet ne pushtimin e vjenes)

----------


## deshmuesi

> _Postuar më parë nga Seminarist_ 
> *!
> 
> Cfare do te thote, kush e ka Krishtin?
> 
> Por po ashtu sikunder Apostolli Pavel tha se mosnjohja e ligjit hyjnor nuk e ben definitivisht dikend te keq, pasi ka edhe nga ata qe edhe pse "jashte njohirse te ligjit" veprojne sipas ligjit te vene ne zemrat e tyre, po keshtu edhe pse disa jane "jashte Kishes se Zotit", serisht disa prej ketyre personave, duke ndjekur te miren sikunder ua dikton zemra, jane indirekt pjese e Kishes. Kufijte shpirterore te Kishes nuk perpuqen gjithnje me kufijte fizike.
>  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Deshmuesi .
>  Ketu Seminarist jeni plotesisht kunder doktrines se krishtere. Jeni i pari i krishtere qe pohoni se, nese dikush ndjek te miren ( pa njohur me pare Krishtin) ashtu si zemra ja  dikton, eshte indirekt  pjese e Kishes. Ju e megjithse pretendoni se e njihni kishen, nuk e dini konkretisht se cfare do te thote kishe. Ja si thote Pali tek 1Korin:6:15:
> ...

----------


## Albo

> Po Albo, Kisha eshte Nje!


Jezu Krishti eshte Nje seminarist, dhe ai simbolizon Kishen. Kisha e Krishtit perbehet nga pasuesit e Tij, ata qe e pranojne ate si Zot ne zemrat e tyre. Emrin "te krishtere" nuk na e ka dhene Zoti, na e kane dhene njerezit. Emrat katolike, orthodokse, protestante nuk na i ka vene Zoti, por njerezit. Une perqafoj hyjnoren, ashtu sic dyshoj cdo identitet njerezor qe mundohet te eklipsoje apo pronesoje Krishtin. Sic te thadhe edhe me lart, Jezu Krishti eshte Mbreti i hebrejve, popullit te zgjedhur te Perendise, Zot i te krishtereve, jo-hebrejve qe kerkojne Shpetim ne emer te Jezu Krishtit.




> Sic e dime mire, historikisht konceptin abstrakt te personit individ Krisht e kane pohuar se e kane shume sekte si ato brenda krishterimit, qofte edhe fete te dala fillimisht si herezi kristiane, sic eshte islamizmi, qe nuk eshte vecse nje nderthurrje herezish te krishtera. Te gjithe keto, sipas secilit, pretendojne ta kene Krishtin, duke filluar qe tek Gnostiket (e llahtarshem ne kurriz te doktrines), e duke vazhduar tek te gjithe me dualiste, monofizite, ikonoklaste etj etje etj e deri se fundmi e degjojme edhe nga sekte deri tek ai i David Koreshit ne Amerike.
> 
> Une per vete them se dikush nuk mund ta kete Krishtin, dmth nuk mund te jete me Krishtin nqs ky person eshte kundra Trupit edhe mesimit qe Krishti themeloi. Kush nuk ka Birin, nuk ka as Atin, sado qe te lodhen disa se pohuari se u mjafton te besojne Atin, e se su nevojitet Krishti. Po keshtu, kush nuk ka Kishen, Trupin e Krishtit, ky person nuk mund te kete as Krishtin, Kreun e Trupit, Kishes.


Seminarist, perseri iu shmange pyetjes time direkte. Nese ti beson se Kisha Orthodhokse eshte Kisha e vertete, atehere cfare jane per ty kishat e tjera te krishtera, si ajo katolike, protestante etj? Argumentat historike nuk ndihmojne ne dhenien e nje pergjigje direkte. Une dua te di se cfare mendon ti per nje besimtar katolik? 

Sic i perket ti dhe une Kishes Orthodhokse, dhe shpetimin tone e kerkojme brenda KISHES, ashtu e kerkon shpetimin edhe ai katoliku, edhe ai presbiteriani, edhe ai evangjelisti, edhe ai luterani. Une e kuptoj qe ka ndarje "doktrinale" qe jane shume te vogla ne krahasim me te perbashketat e degeve te Krishterimit. Mos harro, Jezu Krishti nuk kishte vetem 1 dishepull, kish 12 te tille perfaqesues te 12 fiseve te Izraelit. Ketyre dishepujve Jezu Krishti u ndau Trupin dhe Gjakun e Tij dhe i urdheroi ta ndanin Lajmin e Mire ne te gjitha njerezit e botes.

Sic e thashe edhe me lart, ndasite midis shume komuniteteve te krishtera jane te profetizuara por njerezore. Cdo besimtar i krishtere, pavaresisht nga perkatesia e tij komunitare, nuk duhet te pervetesoje apo shpalli Shpetimtarin dhe Lajmin e Tij vetem dhurate per te dhe komunitetin e Tij.

Jezu Krishti i Nazarethit eshte Mesiah, Mbreti i Popullit te Izraelit, Zot i te Krishtereve, pra u perket te gjitheve. Njerezit e kane te veshtire te ndajne institucionin e traditen, nga Kisha qe nuk eshte dicka fizike, eshte bashkejetesa e Atit brenda zemres dhe mendjes tende.

Jane besimtaret ata qe i bejne Kishat e Shenjta me jeten e tyre te shenjte. Une njoh kisha te shenjta orthodhokse, katolike, protestante dhe kam sec mesoj si nga besimtari katolik edhe nga ai protestant, ashtu si ata kane sec mesojne nga trashegimia e shenjte historike dhe shpirterore e Kishes Orthodokse.

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues,

lexo me vemendje edhe perpiqu te kuptosh ate se cfare duan te thone te tjeret ne ate qe thone.


Me duket se juve ende se keni kuptuar se Shen Pavli shprehet fare qarte se ata qe se njohen Ligjin, jo israelitet, por qe ndoqen ligjin e shkruan ne zemrat e tyre, *do te gjykohen sipas ketij ligji* (te shkruar ne zemrat e tyre).

Juve thoni, se une jam i paditur, apo i verber, po ashtu qe une qenkam i pari qe ti po degjon qe po thoshkam dicka te tille.

Megjithe paturpesine akshe te ketyre fjaleve, une po te pergjigjem per hir te pergjigjes, se ne fakt, paralelizimi i atyre qe jane jashte Kishes fizike me ata qe ishin jashte ligjit te Israelit, e kane bere para meje me dhjetra Eter te Kishes, edhe per me teper katoliket ne Koncilin e Dyte te Vatikanit afro 40 vite me pare jane shprehur detajisht se edhe jashte Kishes (katolike per ata) nese dikush nuk e ka degjuar Ungjillin, por ka ecur ne jete sipas ligjit hyjnor te shkruar ne zemrat e tyre, edhe per keta shpetimi do te jete i mundur.


Ketu shohim, se ti Deshmues nuk njeh aq te krishtere sa duhet rreth e qark, prandaj te behet se po e degjon per here te pare prej meje. Shyqyr Zotit te pakten qe e degjove me ne fund, se qe sot e tutje do te kesh nje padituri me pak!


Kisha nder shekuj ka pare edhe tek ata jashte vetes ekzistencen e Hirit, gjurmet e Logosit tek cdo njeri. Njeriu eshte ne Imazh te Perendise, edhe sado qe te largohet prej Tij, Imazhi erresohet, por nuk zhduket...
Jane pikerisht keto pjese te paerresuara mire te Imazhit te Perendise qe ka njeriu larg Perendise, qe e bejne ate te ndjeke "natyralisht" nje ligj te mire "zemre".


Prandaj, kur lexon, mos u nxito, se arrin ne provokime, edhe une nuk ta kam ngene qe te merrem me ty, sa per dijeni.





Albo,


a nuk mendon se shprehja jote se Krishti simbolizon Kishen, eshte gabim?


Si Ortodoks qe je, a nuk mendon se ajo qe na duhet eshte te pasqyrojme ate qe Kisha beson, e jo ajo qe mendjet tona na thone per momentin?



Kisha Ortodokse, Albo, beson se eshte Trupi i Zotit, qe ka rruajtur besnikerisht mesimet qe erdhen nga Jisui tek Apostojt, edhe qe na u percollen neve me ane te Eterve e Keshillave Ekumenike.


Trup i Zotit eshte shume shume me teper se *nje shperndarese librushkash dere me dere*, sic ben bota protestante, e shume shume me teper se *grupi na bashkoi adhurimi me kitare e kercime moderne*, te po kesaj bote protestante.


Krishti e tha qarte ne Ungjill: se as dyert e ferrit nuk do ta mundin dot Kishen qe Ai ngrejti mbi Apostojt; e se cfare ata te lidhin mbi toke, do te jete lidhur edhe ne qiell; e se kujt tua falin mekatat, atyre do tu falen edhe ne qiell...

Kisha nuk mund te jete nje bashkesia e nje perhumbje njerezish anonime neper grupime te ndryshme e te pafund jo uniforme, pa nje mesim, sic perpiqen te deshperuar ta paraqesin shume protestante sot.


Kisha matet me:

 - A e ka burimin nga Krishti? Ketu hyjne ajo ortodokse e katolike qe datojne prapa deri ne shekullin e pare.

 - A kane autoritetin apostolik? Ketu hyjne serish ajo ortodokse e katolike qe kane drejtues kishtare shugurimi i te cileve shkon prapa ne xinxhir ne vete apostojt.

 - A kane mesimin e Apostojve edhe Keshillave Ekumenike? Ketu hyne vetem ajo Ortodokse, e cila ne dallim nga e gjithe bota e krishtere eshte e vetmja qe e rruan te plote e te paster e pandryshim mesimin e pare; ndersa katoliket e kane ndryshuar ate. Per protestantet as qe behet fjale!

 - Kisha historikisht, e ka konsideruar dikend te jete pjese e vetes jo vetem per disa pohime teorike ne besore, por edhe ne unitetin fizik me Kishen.
Kjo do te thote se nese dikush duket se ne besim ka shume pika qe ngjasojne me ate te besores se Kishes, por serish nuk pranon ti bashkangjitet Kishes konkretisht, ky person nuk mund te konsiderohet si pjese e Kishes.


Keto pika kane shume rendesi per te percaktuar kufijte fizike te Kishes se vertete, ndersa gjithshka qe gjendet jashte ketyre kufijve fizike, nuk mund te konsiderohen si po kisha por te shkeputura. Ne momentin qe dikush ndahet nga Trupi i Kishes, ky nuk mbetet me si trup me vete, por shkeputja prej trupit i sjell dekompozim.


Besoj se kaq eshte e mjaftueshme. Nje here tjeter do te kaloj edhe ne konkret persa u perket katolikeve, megjithese duhet thene qe tash, se me katoliket gjerat nuk mund te jene bardhe e zi, keshtu qe intepretimet e opinionet jane te variueshme...!

----------

